# Networking >  proxy server

## vmshenoy

hi friends


 can any1 EXPLAIN  me abt proxy server? i know the basic def and all, but i wanted good and simple explanation(where is it used)!


Bye :Smile:

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

As you told already that u know def and all about proxy server.So i am just going to tell u about technically.Proxy server in software is the program which make your one IP address host as web sharing server  from which u can share your internet connection to other clients.

Proxy server in Hardware+Software : -

In Server :-

Same you need to install Microsoft proxy on window server (2000/2003).Your server IP Address would be your proxy server IP with default port 8080.

Now u can share your internet from there to your clients steps are following :-

Clients must be in same workgroup or domain.

Go to Internet explorer properties---connection-enable proxy fill Ip address of your server and port 8080.

Internet sharing has done.

I hope my answer solve your query.

For any other query feel free to contact.

Thanks & Regards

NIkhil Rattan

----------


## vmshenoy

hi nikhil

 thanks for ur  well explained answer. can u tell me any site which give detaild and more IMPORTANTLY easy explaination of this.I have searched but i found the materaol quite tough to understand.

Anyway thanks for ur explaination


bye

 :Smile:

----------


## nikhil_rattan

hi ,

Why not u can easily get this form microsoft.com . go in search and type microsoft proxy configuration.

I hope u will get easy materiel to understand.


Nikhil Rattan

----------

